# Joomla-Seite mit javascript kombinieren



## emreAvsar (21. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

auf meinem Webserver läuft gerade Joomla CMS. Hab noch ein eigenes Template gebastelt und funktioniert miener Meinung nach super duper ultra gut (wie wars noch mal mit der Reife?...)

naja aufjeden will ich jetzt noch ein javascript reinhängen, dass die seite nicht immer neu geladen werden muss, sondern nur der content.

habe bei den tutorien was gefunden, und durchgemacht. bzw. heruntergeladen und optimiert

ich weiss lediglich nicht wie ich das mit joomla jetzt kombinieren kann...

zur übersichtlichkeit habe ich beide seiten mal zur verfügung gestellt:

Joomla Seite   << hier sollte der jvs rein kommen

Javascript: << das hier sollte eingefügt werden...

mein hauptproblem besteht darin, dass man nicht feste links hat, d.h einige links werden dann von den einten administratoren der seite hinzugefügt, bzw. gelöscht. das ziel ist dass die administratoren, die für den content zuständig sind, nichts vom code selber wissen müssen

ich hoffe alles ist klar...

danke grüsse
e.a


----------



## Engelskind (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Integrier das Javascript doch einfach in dein Template 

Ich hab zwar schon 2 Websites mit Joomla erstellt, jedoch hab ich dazu kein einziges Javascript verwendet. Das einzige das ich eingebaut habe, war ne Flash-Animation, und die hab ich einfach ins Template eingebunden, weil die eben nur auf der Startseite zu sehen sein soll.

Oder willst du dieses Javascript auf jeder einzelnen Seite haben?
Falls du diese Javascript auch in deinen erstellten Seiten in Joomla haben willst, geh einfach auf Bearbeiten des gewünschten Textes, such dir das Symbol für den Editor und gib das Javascript hinein, dann sollt das eigentlich funktionieren.

Lg Birgit


----------

